# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Scrubbers [Πλυντρίδες καυσαερίων]

## Espresso Venezia

.
Καινούργιο θεματάκι για τα _Scrubbers_, ουχί τις "βούρτσες τριψίματος πατωμάτων" όπως είναι η μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά , αλλά το σύστημα καθαρισμού καυσαερίων πλοίου.




> Ας δούμε σε βίντεο που ανέβηκε στο You Tube το Zeus Palace  να βάζει scrubbers.





> Εσωτερικά απ' ότι φαίνεται... Ντροπή... θα ζηλεύει το Optima Seaways ο Δίας...





> Πολυ καγκουρια ετσι πως βάλανε το Scrubber στο Optima Seaways! Μου θύμιζει Dragster μηχανή!
> Μπορούσαν να θυσιάσουν λίγο γκαράζ από το να θυσιάσουν την ομορφιά του  σκάφους. Μια νταλίκα λιγότερη δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος! Κρίμα πάντως  γιατί έχει όμορφες γραμμές!





> ...ναι, γιατί στο Viking Grace πχ, η καμινάδα της ΔΕΗ είναι πιο διακριτική..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Scrubbers και σε πλοία της Attica GroupΗ Attica Group σε ανακοίνωση της σχετικά με το ομολογιακό δάνειο στο οποίο προχώρησε αναφέρει ότι
> «(2) Ποσό ύψους *€25.941.965* θα διατεθεί για την αγορά  και εγκατάσταση εξειδικευμένου εξοπλισμού πλυντρίδων καυσαερίων  (scrubbers), ήτοι συσκευών για τον έλεγχο αέριων εκπομπών και ειδικά  όξινων αερίων (SOx), σε επιλεγμένα πλοία των Θυγατρικών της Εκδότριας,  έως το τέλος του πρώτου εξαμήνου του 2021, αναλόγως της διαθεσιμότητας  του κατασκευαστή.»





> Μάθαμε πως λέγονται στα ελληνικά τα scrubbers!





> Κ όμως η λέξη πλυντριδα δεν είναι  καινούργια! Υπάρχει από πολύ παλιά αφού αναφέρεται στην Μεγάλη Ελληνική  Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Δρανδάκη κ στο Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσης  (  Πρωΐα ).Σημαίνει μάλιστα συσκευή προς πλύση ή απορρόφηση αερίων.
> Αντί λοιπόν να υιοθετούμε αβασάνιστα αυτό το δυσνόητο scrubbers,ας λέμε πολύ απλά ΠΛΥΝΤΡΙΔΕΣ ΚΑΥΣΑΕΡΙΩΝ!





> Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Και απλώς πλυντρίδες είναι σαφές όταν μιλούμε για μηχανές.


Εξαιρετικά, εξαιρετικά, μάθαμε λοιπόν την απόδοση στα Ελληνικά του ξενόφερτου (και κατά συνέπεια απεχθούς) όρου "scrubbers". Όποιος λοιπόν το επιθυμεί - προτιμά (θέλω να ελπίζω ότι ο καλός μας φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ δεν θα μας το επιβάλλει δια ...μαστιγίου ) μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο "Πλυντρίδες Καυσαερίων" ταυτόχρονα όμως με την απαραίτητη προσθήκη σε παρένθεση και του όρου "scrubbers" (όπως δηλαδή και στην ανακοίνωση της Attica), διότι διαφορετικά θα κινδυνεύει να καταστεί από δυσνόητος έως και γραφικός.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> (θέλω να ελπίζω ότι ο καλός μας φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ δεν θα μας το επιβάλλει δια ...μαστιγίου ) μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο "Πλυντρίδες Καυσαερίων" ταυτόχρονα όμως με την απαραίτητη προσθήκη σε παρένθεση και του όρου "scrubbers" (όπως δηλαδή και στην ανακοίνωση της Attica), διότι διαφορετικά θα κινδυνεύει να καταστεί από δυσνόητος έως και γραφικός.


Ο καλός σας φίλος δεν θα σας το επιβάλλει διά μαστιγίου :Smile New:  κ δεν θα καταστεί γραφικός αφού έχει την ευαισθησία κ αγωνίζεται γιά την διάσωση από την λαίλαπα των αγγλικών μιάς πανάρχαιης γλώσσας όπως είναι τα ελληνικά κ τα οποία έχουμε το προνόμιο να ομιλούμε.Γιά τις επόμενες γενιές πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα μπορούν να τα κατανοήσουν δυστυχώς.
Με μιά πρόχειρη ματιά στο διάδικτυο διαπιστώνει κανείς ότι ο όρος "πλυντρίδες" δεν είναι καινούργιος κ ομολογώ ότι δεν τον ήξερα.Επομένως γιατί να δεχτούμε αβασάνιστα τον όρο scrubbers ο οποίος είναι καινοφανής γιά την ελληνική πραγματικότητα. :Disturbed:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παρακαλώ τους admins/mods να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του θέματος σε "Πλυντρίδες καυσαερίων (Scrubbers)"  εφόσον είναι διαπιστωμένο κ από έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο  ότι υφίσταται αυτός ο τεχνικός όρος στα ελληνικά.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σταδια εργασιων εγκαταστασης Scrubber σε Bulk Carrier 56582 dwt στο Νεωριον Συρου. Με τον καιρο θα δουμε κι αλλες φωτογραφιες, εχει ενδιαφερον!

DSCN0249.JPG DSCN0254.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σταδια εργασιων εγκαταστασης Scrubber σε Bulk Carrier 56582 dwt στο Νεωριον Συρου. Με τον καιρο θα δουμε κι αλλες φωτογραφιες, εχει ενδιαφερον!
> 
> DSCN0249.JPG DSCN0254.JPG


Θερμή παράκληση φίλε manoubras να χρησιμοποιείς την ελληνική λέξη  "πλυντρίδες" αντί του ξενόφερτου scrubbers.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Έεεεελλλλααααα..... τρολίτσες ....... :Glee:  :Devilish:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sv1xv

> είναι διαπιστωμένο κ από έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο  ότι υφίσταται αυτός ο τεχνικός όρος στα ελληνικά.


Μπορώ να βεβαιώσω ότι ο όρος είναι όντως δόκιμος και χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και δεκαετίες σε εφαρμογές αντιρρύπανσης στην ξηρά. Όμως στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας ο όρος είναι άγνωστος, μπορεί να νομίσουν ότι αναφέρεσαι σε πλυντήριο (ενδυμάτων, αυτοκινήτων κλπ).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μπορώ να βεβαιώσω ότι ο όρος είναι όντως δόκιμος και χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και δεκαετίες σε εφαρμογές αντιρρύπανσης στην ξηρά. Όμως στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας ο όρος είναι άγνωστος, μπορεί να νομίσουν ότι αναφέρεσαι σε πλυντήριο (ενδυμάτων, αυτοκινήτων κλπ).


Ήδη οι Επιχειρήσεις Αττικής τον έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν έχει καμία σημασία φίλε μου το τι μπορεί να νομίσει ο καθένας. Αρκεί που είναι Ελληνική λέξη !!!


Βέβαια, και ο όρος που είχε χρησιμοποιήσει ο φίλος Espresso Venezia όταν είχε ανοίξει το παρόν θέμα..... Ελληνικά ήταν, και απολύτως κατανοητά, "Σύστημα καθαρισμού καυσαερίων πλοίου", αλλά από ότι αποδείχθηκε προτιμήθηκε ο όρος..... "Πλυντρίδες"

----------


## Eng

> Σταδια εργασιων εγκαταστασης Scrubber σε Bulk Carrier 56582 dwt στο Νεωριον Συρου. Με τον καιρο θα δουμε κι αλλες φωτογραφιες, εχει ενδιαφερον!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194653 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194654


Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια εγκαταστασης ναυτικης διαταξης για την επεξεργασια απαεριων και περιστολη οξειδιων του θειου. Να και μια σημερινη με τη προετοιμασια αυτης της εγκαταστασης , καθως εχει ολοκληρωθει το σταδιο αποκοπης της απωτερης εξαγωγης καυσαεριων , κατοπην θα εγκατασταθουν σε καθε σωληνα εξαγωγης (ηλεκτρομηχανων και κυριας μηχανης) οι καθε κλιβανοι απερωσης με την αναλογη εγκατασταση τους και τελικως θα αλλαχθει και η εξαγωγη καυσαεριων με μιας μαγαλυτερου μεγεθους. 


IMG_20190817_161804.jpgIMG_20190817_161527.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστουμε Εng! Ας δούμε το βαπόρι με τις εργασιες να εχουν ολοκληρωθεί, συντομα θα μπει ναυπηγειο κι αλλο βαπορι για εγκατασταση πλυντρίδων!

DSCN0313.JPG DSCN0314.JPG

----------


## Eng

Στη Συρο βλεπω οτι ακολουθουν μια αλλη διαδικασια εγκαταστασης , με "δευτερευον" διαταξη εξαγωγης καυσαεριων. Ισως επειδη δεν μπαινουνσ τη διαδικασια (μαλλον χωροταξικα) να αλλαξουν τσιμινιερα. οποτε οπως το βλεπω , η διαταξη απαεριων και περιστολη οξειδιων μπανει παραλληλα στις υπαρχουσες εξαγωγές και χρησιμοποιειται παρακαμπτηριος σωληνοειδης διαταξη με ηλεκρουδραυλικο μηχανισμο που θα ενεργοπιειται απο τη κεντρικο μοναδα του πλυντριδου. 
Τωρα συνειμμενα θα δειτε ολα τα υλικα που αποτελλουν μια τετοια διαταξη καθως και τις δυο "κυριες" μου. 
IMG_20190825_124454-1024.jpg ARIADNE_UNIT PICTURE LIST(1-1).pdf

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο Εng γιά την ενημέρωση σε ένα αντικείμενο καινούργιο γιά τους πολλούς.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *STAR OMICRON* της STARBULK που βρίσκεται στο Νεώριον της Σύρου πάνω στη δεξαμενή, έχει ξεκινήσει εργασίες για την εγκατάσταση του συστήματος. Σε πρώτη φαση βλεπουμε την αφαιρεση της παλιας τσιμινιέρας...καλή συνεχεια να εχουμε!

DSCN0452.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *STAR AQUILA* 56500 DWT Built 2012 Κίνα, ειναι το 3ο βαπορι της StarBulk που εκτελεί στο Νεωριον εγκατάσταση πλυντρίδων μαζι με το STAR OMICRON. Ας δούμε δύο σχετικές φωτογραφιες.

DSCN0559.JPG DSCN0562.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφία απο την εξέλιξη των εργασιών στο* STAR AQUILA*. Σύντομα θα δουμε και το STAR OMICRON...

DSCN0675.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Η καινούργια τσιμινιέρα του *STAR OMICRON*.

DSCN0689.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η καινούργια τσιμινιέρα του *STAR OMICRON*.
> 
> DSCN0689.JPG


Τώρα εγώ τι να πω; Το βαπόρι έχασε κάτι από την ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ του,την γιαπωνέζικη τσιμινιέρα του...
Με την ευκαιρία,δυστυχώς η Βlue Star θα πάει Κροατία ή Μάλτα γιά πλυντρίδες :Uncomfortableness: .

----------


## manoubras 33

Απο μια σχετικά πρόσφατη ολοκλήρωση εργασιών εγκατάστασης συστήματος πλυντρίδων σε 158500 dwt Δεξαμενόπλοιου στο Ντουμπάι. Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κορέα (Samsung) το 2012, και είναι Ελληνικών συμφερόντων.

2.jpg 1.jpg 3.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απο μια σχετικά πρόσφατη ολοκλήρωση εργασιών εγκατάστασης συστήματος πλυντρίδων σε 158500 dwt Δεξαμενόπλοιου στο Ντουμπάι. Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κορέα (Samsung) το 2012, και είναι Ελληνικών συμφερόντων.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198069 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198070 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198071


Σωστά είναι του Οικονόμου αλλά δεν κοιτάνε ομορφιές.

----------

